# NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 5 - 76ers @ Pistons - May 3, 2005 8:00 PM (EST) - TNT



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*May 3, 2005 - 8:00PM (EST)*

*Philadelphia 76ers** @ Detroit Pistons*
















*@ The Palace of Auburn Hills, Auburn Hill, Michigan*

*Your Philadelphia 76ers...*
*Starting Lineup:*

 Iverson #3 - Iguodala #9 - Dalembert #1 - Webber #4 - Korver #26
*Bench Squad*
      
Jackson - McKie - Salmons - Rogers - Green - Ollie - Davis
*Coach O'Brien*




























*The Detroit Pistons...*
*Starting Lineup:*

Billups #1 - Hamilton #32 – B. Wallace #3 – R. Wallace #36 - Prince #22
*Bench Squad*
      
McDyess - Ham - Hunter - Campbell - Milicic - Dupree - Arroyo
*Coach Brown*


















*Playoff Series:* Pistons lead series 3-1.

*Regular Season Series:* Detroit won 3-1.​


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 5 - 76ers @ Pistons - May 3, 2005 8:00 PM (EST)*



> Do you believe?
> 
> In case you were wondering, six teams have come back from deficits of three games to one in a best-of-seven series. The last time it was done was in 2003, when the Pistons rallied with three straight wins to defeat Orlando in the first round of the Eastern Conference playoffs.
> 
> ...


LINK

The key to winning the next game? Let the Pistons lead after the first quarter. 

Also if anyone believes that Tayshaun Prince isn't playing the next game, they're pretty gullible. His jumpers were all coming up short after he went down, but it's not like he was a liability out there. Looked like some theatrics going on out there.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Don't forget to bet on your Sixers through vBookie. Just click here to place your wager!!*​


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Our last chance, come on Philly !

I believe in our guys after the two games at home. We were unlucky IMO not to win game 5, hopefully Willie Green continues to play.


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

Willie has given us a nice spark. Korver goes off this game. I think this is the game he gets out of his funk. We'll see. Sixers have been playing alot better.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I can't believe this just happened to me. The one game that will be shown on TV here and I won't be able to post while I'm watching it. My computer broke down yesterday and there isn't another one in my room where I watch TV from. So I won't be posting during the game, but I'll be watching it and I'll come post my comments after.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> AUBURN HILLS, Mich. - Detroit Pistons forward Tayshaun Prince shot a few free throws yesterday, didn't run on his sprained right ankle, then pronounced himself ready to play tonight in Game 5 of the Eastern Conference quarterfinals against the 76ers.
> 
> Detroit, which leads the series, three games to one, can advance with a victory at the Palace of Auburn Hills.
> 
> ...


LINK

I don't think anyone is surprised by Tayshaun Prince playing, but if his minutes are limited due to his ankle, I really doubt we can count on another no-show by Antonio McDyess offensively. He was absolutely a non-factor in the two games in Philly, in this game he's gotten some of the same clean looks in Philly it's just not going in. Hopefully hometown cooking doesn't make him effective, come on have another bad game Dyess.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

This is going to be another nailbiter.

GO SIXERS...give em hell.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Tay isnt the type of player to fake or exagerate an injury, he hasnt displayed any form of such his entire career. If hes limping its real. With Tay injured and Dyess playin sub par ball lately? your chances of takin a road game just increased substancially. Tay is a big part of this teams flow on both ends of the floor.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Id like the see us go 7. Realistic? Im not sure. 

Im hoping for Webber to be hitting those perimeter shots. If he could consistently knock down those jumpers, it would open up SOOOOO much for Allen to drive, and for other players to slash in on cuts. But I am talking about Knees Webber, so we will see.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Getting ready to jump this off.. we all know who the starters are by now.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Pistons win the jump.

Ben Wallace with the ball he lobs the ball up to Rasheed, Sheed misses his lay-in attempt, and is called for offensive basket interference.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson penetrates, and hits C-Webb who slams it home. 2-0 Sixers.

Ben Wallace on the left block, posting up Chris Webber, turns going to his right and throws up a prayer and he banks it in. 2-2.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers got bailed out by a Tayshaun Prince missed three, Korver came to help on Billups.

Iverson nails the jumper off the cross over. 4-2 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Hamilton from the left baseline lobs the ball up and Big Ben finishes with the jam. 4-4.

Iguodala posts up Tayshaun Prince, Webber with the post entry pass, and Iguodala is fouled. He's going to the line. Iggy misses the first, and hits the second. 5-4 Sixers.

Big Ben has the fro out, I wonder what the playoff record is when that happens.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Rasheed takes Dalembert down on the left block, stops turns and nails the turnaround jumper. 6-5 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice put back jam off the miss by Iguodala. 7-6 Sixers.

Iguodala gambled on defense left Rip open for a corner three, and Hamilton drained it. 9-7 Pistons.

Korver for three! 10-9 Sixers.

Let's hope Kyle can get started in this one.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson nails a jumper from the left elbow falling back. 12-9 Sixers.

Tayshaun Prince is fouled, and he's going to the line. Tayshaun hits one of two. 12-10 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson dumps the ball down to Dalembert, Sammy in the low post aagainst Sheed, he goes up and nails the jump hook. 14-10 Sixers.

Ben Wallace is fouled by Chris Webber, and he's going to the line to shoot FTs.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Big Ben misses the first FT, and hits the second. 14-11 Sixers.

Webber with the post entry pass to Dalembert, Sammy takes a hard dribble as he posts up Sheed, then he turns baseline and lays the ball in off the glass. 16-11 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Hamilton gets by Iguodala, but misses, rebound Dalembert.

Iverson slices right through the Pistons defense, right by Big Ben, and lays the ball in. 18-11 Sixers.

Hamilton with another missed bunny, Sammy pulls his fourth rebound.

Iverson hits Korver, but Korver steps out of bounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Chauncey Billups drives on Iverson, and throws the ball off the glass, Ben Wallace with the put back jam. 18-13 Sixers.

The Sixers aren't getting anyone back on the offensive boards, and still only have two people back when the Pistons push the ball.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Korver fouls Hamilton, sending Rip to the line. Hamilton hits the first and the second. 18-15 Sixers.

Aaron McKie checks in for Kyle Korver.

Sammy takes an ill-advised shot from the top of the key, Pistons pull the rebound. Iggy makes up for that by stripping a driving Tayshaun Prince.

Aaron McKie finishes the fast break with the lay-in off the glass. 20-15 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson hits Dalembert on the right block, Sammy pivots turns and nails the five foot jumper. 22-15 Sixers.

Prince takes Iggy down low, on the right block, he turns going to his left and puts it home. 22-17 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Webber hits Iguodala who drives into the lane, and as the defense closes in he hits Dalembert who puts down a reverse jam! 24-17 Sixers lead.

Chauncey Billups drives, and is fouled. He'll be shooting free throws. Timeout on the floor.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Chauncey Billups scored the last four points of the quarter, he hit both FTs, and tapped in a missed shot right before the buzzer.

The Sixers have lead after one, four times this series, and lost their first three. Will the trend finally be broken?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh great, Marc Jackson's on the floor.

McDyess is continuing his cold streak, missing a jumper.

Iverson being aggressive drives to the hole, and lays the ball in. 26-21 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Ben Wallace is defended by Rogers on the right block, Ben turns and throws up something a mother couldn't love and catches it.. he's called for the traveling violation.

Iverson finds Jackson down low, and Jackson is blocked AGAIN!

Hamilton with the put back, 26-23 Sixers.

Tayshaun Prince with a jumper.. 26-25 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn, the page was screwing up on me for a few minutes there.

Sheed was just fouled by Rodney Rogers, and he's going to the line. Sixers lead 33-29 with 5:57 left in the half.

Sixers are playing really well, aside from Marc Jackson, hopefully either Webber or Dalembert come back in after this timeout.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Did I just hear Kevin Harlan compare Manu Ginobili's toughness to that of AI? I don't follow any team but the 6ers so I don't really know anything about Manu's game other than he's a good player but I didn't think there was anyone in the league that matches AI's toughness pound per pound. 

No one his size that is


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Damn, the page was screwing up on me for a few minutes there.


I was having the same problems.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't know if he's as tough as AI, but he's pretty tough.. I mean he flops a lot, but he takes some major shots when he goes into the lane.

A note that the Steve Mix dropped on the Comcast telecast, is that the Sixers have never won a playoff game in the Palace of Auburn Hills, 0-5 in this arena.

Sheed goes 1 of 2 from the line. 33-30 Sixers.

Willie Green with the long two, bang! 35-30 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Uh-oh McDyess hit one, off the left baseline, he hasn't hit a shot like that since game two. Hopefully the Sixers can keep him under control. 35-32 Sixers.

McDyess gets tied up with Dalembert, and Sammy is called for the foul.

Chauncey Billups penetrates flips the ball up and it's in. 35-34 Sixers.

Iverson drives and is fouled by Hamilton, AI is going to the line.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson hits one of two from the line. 36-34 Sixers.

Another loose ball foul on the Sixers, this time on Willie Green as he tries to fight over a Ben Wallace screen. Iguodala is back in for McKie.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

That's just disgusting, Chauncey tried drawing a foul by kicking his leg out when he jacked up a three, he got contact but no call.. and somehow still hit the shot. 37-36 Sixers.

Chris Webber is fouled by Sheed, and he's going to the line... C-Webb misses the first, and the second.

The Sixers have to do a better job from the line, they are currently shooting 30%.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Webber just gave his best Reggie Miller impression there on McDyess.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Tyahsuan Prince with the jam off a Billups assist. 39-36 Pistons.

Chris Webber with the pump fake, he leans in and is fouled by McDyess. This time around Webber hits both FTs. 39-38 Pistons.

Pistons call time out.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

What I don't get is why didn't Obie use more of WG during the reg season? It's weird seeing him play out there. I like his game and hope we can get this series back to Philly.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

5-10 from the line is absolutely pathetic for the Sixers. On the season the Sixers are a 76% FT shooting team, their shooting this game has been a huge drop off from that.

And with how seldomly the Sixers get any calls, they might not get many more chances to make up for this.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

alleninsf said:


> What I don't get is why didn't Obie use more of WG during the reg season? It's weird seeing him play out there. I like his game and hope we can get this series back to Philly.


Great question, as shown in this series.. there weas no reason not to play Green. The Pistons have one of the larger backcourts in the league, and Iverson and Green held their own defensively.

After that Hamilton lay-in on Korver, the Pistons extend their lead to 43-38.

Loose ball foul on Billups, Webber is going to the line.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

That was a great defensive play by Iverson, he avoided contact with Billups but cleanly stripped him. All for naught though as Billups picks up a foul on Iguodala.

McDyess picks up another foul, and he's replaced by Darvin Ham.

The Pistons defend Iverson with Ben Wallace, and Iverson goes right by him and lays it in! 43-41 Pistons.

Prince looses the ball out of bounds.. Sixers ball.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson drives the ball down the court, finds McKie on the wing.. and McKie drains the three! 44-43 Sixers.

24 shot clock violation, as Aaron McKie prevented Hamilton from getting the shot off in time. Sixers ball with 6.7 left in the half.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Damn, Ai desperately wants to extends this series. 

NIce THREE by McKie.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iggy threw that ball down the court, to McKie, and Aaron steps out of bounds, giving the Pistons another possession before the end of the half.

Not a bad pass, since the Pistons have to go the full length. And Prince misses a last second three pointer. The Sixers lead 44-43 at the half.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice defense on the 3 by Prince by Rogers of all ppl to close out the half. 

AI looks happy. 

And I agree w/ what Cwebb just said, he needs to touch the ball more.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

alleninsf said:


> Damn, Ai desperately wants to extends this series.
> 
> NIce THREE by McKie.


Could you imagine the Wachovia Center crowd, if this series goes back to Philly? That would be crazy.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Sixers are shooting a blazing 51.4% from the field, while the Pistons are 39.5%. Games that are this close at halftime when one team shoots so much better than the other, always scare me.. because you question whether the team with the lead can still keep the hot hand.

The Pistons have missed a ton of shots that are very uncharacteristic for them to miss, especially Rip Hamilton.

Korver and Iguodala both only shot the ball twice, Sixers are getting beaten pretty cleanly on the boards. Again, a thing that frustrates me, is if the Sixers are only going to have one guy back to grab the offensive rebound.. can everyone get back on defense?


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I think Lindsay Hunter really pissed off AI on that foul.  Keep it up Lindsay, make him mad!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I love when Lindsay Hunter plays against the Sixers, truthfully I don't know what he brings to the game Vs Iverson. He can't defend him, and Hunter's absolutely useless on offense, as he's an overrated shooter.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Will Chris Webber explode again in the second half, as he's done in games 3 & 4? I'm hoping, he only has five points right now.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's up and good, Iguodala hits his second FG of the game. 46-43 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Pistons are playing really sloppy there on offense, missing everything. Korver assists Iverson who nails a three pointer. 49-43 Sixers.

More Pistons misses, and Andre almost got that three down.. it was half way down the net.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Chuancey Billups hits the short jumper. 49-45 Sixers.

Webber missed a jumper, Iguodala pulled the rebound, but missed. Hamilton gets called for the offensive foul, as Korver absorbs the blow.

Iverson down the court, and he puts the ball in off the glass. 51-45 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Chauncey Billups after being fouled, hits both FTs. 51-47 Sixers.

Chris Webber gets called for the offensive foul on Ben Wallace. Billups misses a three.

Iverson passes out to Webber, and Webber jacks a three but it clanks.. Iguodala goes for the rebound, but is fouled by Hamilton.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

That's somehting we've been missing: the offensive board. Iggy has the last 2.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

So when is a lowered shoulder into someone's chest not an offensive foul, apparently when Tayshaun Prince is driving baseline. He hits the shot and the foul is called. He hits the FT. 51-50 Sixers.

Iverson drives up on the left baseline, stops and pulls up and nails the short jumper. 53-50 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Second offensive basket interference called on Rasheed Wallace.

Iverson tries the lob to Dalembert, but Tayshaun Prince bats the ball out of the bound. He brings the ball up the court, and the Pistons call timeout.

53-50 the Sixers lead.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Man.....I thought Rasheed lost a step or 2 when he went to Detroit, but he still brings alot to the court when he's not scoring. I love his intensity.

Nice block by Prince.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

We're going to need Chris Webber to start scoring soon.

Rip's pass to Sheed goes out of bounds, Sixers ball.

Iverson misses a 19 foot jump shot, and the Pistons get the rebound. They do a great job of boxing out on both ends.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Dalembert is called for over the back, but Sheed gets the tech for swinging a punch. AI hits the tech, 54-50 Sixers.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Rasheed just got teed-up. Sammy just picked up his 3rd foul.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice play by Iverson playing the passing lane, and batting the ball off of Sheed.

Dalembert plays give and go with Webber, and Ben Wallace grabs Webber as he got past him preventing him from getting the ball.

Allen Iverson gets called for a push off.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn, Sheed just took Dalembert right to the baseline and put that one in. The last thing we need is a mad Rasheed out there. 54-52 Sixers.

Maybe we do.. as he airballs that three pointer.

Samuel is called for three seconds in the key.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

McKie was right there on Hamilton, but Rip with the fall away jumper. 54 all.

Chris Webber takes the DPOY into the weight room, puts up a shot and it's short.. but C-Webb taps it back home. 56-54 Sixers.

Sammy gets called for his fourth foul, his second of the quarter (both on Sheed). Sixers are going to have to sit Dalembert, hopefully they bring in Rogers instead of Jackson.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Rodney Rogers is in for Dalembert.

Hamilton drops the ball off to Big Ben, who slammed it home. 56 all.

Iverson hits Chris Webber who hits a jumper from the top of the key. 58-56 Sixers.

Hamilton senses the double team hits Ben Wallace, and Big Ben with another jam. 58 all.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

That's exactly what I wanna see Webber do more of - take it to the hole even though he missed.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow, I thought they were going to call that foul on McKie, but instead it's on Hamilton. Lindsay Hunter's out there now, this works to the Sixers advantage.

Iverson drives to the lane, he finishes and he's fouled. He's going to the line! Allen hits the FT. 61-58 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Andre picked up a foul, on a spinning Chauncey Billups. For Billups these are basically automatic.. and he clicks both of them. 61-60 Sixers.

Green is in for Iguodala.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Great steal by McKie to end the third quarter. Even though Billups blew past him, he got the steal, preventing the score!


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Why Is Aaron Mckie Seeing So Many Minutes... He Can Barely Jump.
Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?

Why O'brien??????? Why??????????????????

Hes Killing Us.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

End of 3rd. 
Could we have asked for anything more than this. I quarter to go. AI will keep our season alive. 
We're up by 1. 61-60.

Let's get Cwebb more touches and Korver needs some open looks. AI keep driving and dishing.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sheesh.. more crapping out.

What we've missed.. Allen Iverson coming down on Lindsay Hunter's foot, coming back in the game after getting his ankle taped, and going right at the Pistons. The Sixers are now down 70-65.

Green is really struggling with Hamilton out there.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice behind the back bounce pass by Iverson to Iguodala who guided the ball home. 70-67 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

That was a key moment there for the Sixers, Webber had an outlet by Webber, but it was picked off.. and McDyess finished with a thunderous dunk. 72-67 Pistons.

Iguodala with the shot clock running out, nailed an ugly ugly ugly jumper from just inside the three point line. 72-69 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Iggy just scored on a long jumper from top of the key, but he again hesitated like he didn't know if he wanted to shoot it.

Can we get a damn stop!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Okay, McKie was playing good when I said he was, now it's time to sit him. Did Korver play that bad earlier? Why is he resting so long?

Hamilton with a lay-in on a backdoor cut. 74-69 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sad to say, but it looks like this is the end of the season. We all had an idea, but it looks definite right now with the Sixers down 78-69.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

WHYYYYYYY
WHYYYYYYYYY IS MCKIE IN THERE.... HE IS ABSOLUTELY USELESS. THEY deserve to lose. o'brien is a disgrace.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I defended McKie's playing time about an hour ago, but he's still out there. I don't want another Temple player to join the Sixers, ever again.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I just finished watching the game. We were leading through three quarters, but we just couldn't hold on. The Pistons went into another gear and just went right past us, we couldn't keep up. 

What was up with the referees? We didn't get ANY calls our way! Iverson was getting hacked left and right and the Pistons got so many calls. 

Webber had a terrible game, he was missing layups and threes and his passes were all over the place. He needs to rest up and get into shape for next season.

Allen Iverson... What can I say? This man has heart. He rolls his ankle at the begining of the fourth shooting a three and has to go off, but he comes back in less than a minute later with his ankle covered in cloth. What a warrior, the Chinese commentator said he wanted to cry because this is the last time he will watch Iverson play this season.

Good season guys. I'm glad to have had you all to share it with. Next year is our year.

*GO SIXERS!!*


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

Great season. We just couldn't pull it out in the 4th quarter. We needed to bring our A game today and we didn't do it.

Great game...great season. A lot of learning experience for our squad.

Lets get ready for next season...

GO SIXERS!!!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I would like to say that the Pistons' announcer is a ****er. Everytime Allen Iverson does anything he says his name like, "Allen I-------verson." That guy has no respect at all.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Postgame Report*



> *76ers Head Coach Jim O'Brien*
> “First, I would like to congratulate the Pistons on the series and wish them a lot of luck as they try to repeat.”
> 
> On Andre Iguodala
> ...


Postgame Report


----------

